# Help to identify model yacht



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Received a model yacht dated around 1934. Hopefully will manage to attach a pic or two.
Problem is that mast is missing. Questions.
Does anyone recognise the model type.
Would I be able to find plans.
Where could I get a replacement mast.
Specs
Length 36"
Beam 8.75"
Ht deck to keel 12"
Height of main 5'3"
Jib is self tacking connected to rudder stock
Have full set of sails but need help identifying these also.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from NZ. I subscribe to Model Boats Magazine. Google them and send your picture to them . I'm sure you'll get some information back. Regards Ronnie


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Or post the same enquiry on this forum. Somebody will have an idea
www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk
Mike


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think that you will find that for the age of this beautiful yacht, the mast would have been a solid or laminated piece of timber similar to that of a built cane fishing rod.as said there are a number of aficionado's on model boat mayhem who would be able to help you sort out a mast or how to make one yourself and in the yachting section a wealth of info. worth a look as she is definitely a beautiful model that is worth restoring to original with sympathetic use of circa materials.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Julian Calvin said:


> Received a model yacht dated around 1934. Hopefully will manage to attach a pic or two.
> Problem is that mast is missing. Questions.
> Does anyone recognise the model type.
> Would I be able to find plans.
> ...



It would be the mainsail controls the rudder quadrant not the jib. The park in Balshagry avenue Glasgow had a very active model racing club. My father made several boats which were sailed there, all were planked and were checked for displacement before being accepted as racing there.
They were not toy boats for childred..
Chas


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*Serious model boats*



Julian Calvin said:


> Received a model yacht dated around 1934. Hopefully will manage to attach a pic or two.
> Problem is that mast is missing. Questions.
> Does anyone recognise the model type.
> Would I be able to find plans.
> ...



It would be the mainsail controls the rudder quadrant not the jib. The park in Balshagry avenue Glasgow had a very active model racing club. My father made several boats about 6' which were raced there, all were planked and were checked for displacement before being accepted there. I am talking of the early thirties.

At that time there was no recognised racing class of three feet overall length.

Chas


----------

